# Chi seizures



## Tiki (Jul 12, 2013)

It's been entirely too long since I came on here!

I rescued a young Chi a couple years ago, he is about 2.5 years old now. About a year ago, he started having seizures. Not grand mal, but enough to go glassy eyed and shakes, some foam and vomiting afterwards. I noticed the TV is usually on when it happens. I also started tracking and it seems to happen when he doesn't eat his morning meal or goes too long without eating. Combined with a TV trigger. I am trying to feed him smaller meals more often throughout the day, and switched to higher protein food. 

Anyone else deal with this? Any other recommendations? His vet doesn't want to put him on meds unless absolutely necessary, which I agree with. It just breaks my heart when he goes through this


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd make sure he eats a little bit for breakfast, noon, and dinner. That way his tummy will have something in it. This MIGHT be low blood sugar??? As for the TV, does it matter what is on? Noisy? Like loud band sounds? Is the sound up or is it low? Might try to modify the sound. Just really fishing for reasons.


----------



## Siggy (Aug 20, 2014)

That's so sad. My 8yr old female seizured and just got weaker. Watch for fast breathing which can be heart disease. ..Nothing could be done for my sweet Suzy and she died in my arms. Wasn't really ready for this as some Chi's live to 20 yrs...


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I have one with epilepsy but this sounds like it could be related to blood sugar. Have they tested your dog's blood sugar after fasting at all?


----------



## Tiki (Jul 12, 2013)

They did test his blood after fasting and it came out normal, along with everything else. It's very odd, I think his blood sugar must just be very sporadic.

An update, higher protein, no grain food seems to be helping, along with adding things to make it more appetizing to eat. Also keeping the TV turned off until he eats seems to help too


----------

